# Over 40 too old to have tests?



## tinkerbell4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi there. I'm over 40 and have been ttc for over 6 mths popped to my doctor today and was told as i'm over 40 i can't even have any tests to see if there is any hope for me!! Is that right or is it just the area i live in ((norfolk))


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Honestly, the NHS never ceases to amaze me with their ridiculously crushing opinions  

I had my tests done with the NHS at 39, they didn't quibble about my age but didn't want to test me because DH has children already (even though I don't).  It seems as though doctors give far too much of their own personal opinion and translate the NHS policy anywhichway they like.  It took me a long time to get my confidence to go back to another doctor in the same surgery and they agreed to the tests.

It is probably too late for you to have fertility help on the NHS, as it is a rare PCT that follows the guidelines - though some are amazing.  My area has a cut off of before 35 (  )but it absolutely isn't too late for you to have tests.  I'm no expert but they shouldn't be able to stop you from having a check of your fertility.

Although I had most of my blood tests with the NHS, I have to say that I hated it and found them exceptionally hurtful and unhelpful.  I paid £100 for a fertility check up in the end with a London Clinic, you can pay for the full check up with bloods too.  It was the best decision that I could have made and got us going, it shouldn't be that way though.

Urgh, I am so irritated and angry on your behalf.  Poor you to have experienced that


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Of course it's not too late! yes maybe not on the NHS but you can certainly go private. There are lots of ladies on here who are over 40 and ttc and lots have become pregnant as a result of treatment. Good luck! x


----------



## littlecat83 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think goldbunny's diary is really inspiring - have a read

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285237.0


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

get a second opinion in case the GP is wrong, but essentially, at 40 there isn't really time to go through a longwinded exploratory process if they eventually will say 'you need IVF and you don't meet our criteria for it'. Which could easily happen. Basically if you do not meet the local criteria for IVF now, your fastest thing to do is go private for IVF and pay for testing yourself.. So on the one hand, this person is doing you a favour by saying 'no' as opposed to pretending to help but wasting months letting you wait around on tests that won't help.

Having said that, there are _some_ tests you should be able to push a GP to do if you find a sympathetic one. So I reckon ask around a bit. For example I had my vitamin D levels checked....

I'm sure I heard that they were supposed to be raising the age for IVF so older people could get it but I am not sure whether that has been rolled out or was just suggested as advisory. I was told I couldn't get IVF and they wouldn't test me (though they did do a HSG, which gave me no useful information at all I would have been better off paying for a private scan!) and we went straight* for private IVF. Which I wish I had done sooner.
(*after being kept waiting around for months by the NHS timewasters)

Good luck!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

aw, littlecat! you made me blush!   thank you.


----------



## tinkerbell4 (Mar 25, 2014)

We did manage to get a blood test in the end.... but it was a fight. I thought a female doctor would have been a little nicer!! So it's a postcode lottery as to weather you even get a test to see if there is any hope by  the looks of it :/


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

I started my tests via the NHS at the age of 40 and that wss 9 years ago. You can insist on being referred. They did blood tests and a hycosy for me but that was where NHS funding ended due to my age. Everything else has been paid for privately.  I finally found the right clinic and had my DD 2 days after my 49th birthday.

40 is not too old - good luck xx


----------



## PollyWolly (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Tinkerbell

That does sound odd but I agree with all the comments on here - if you want to get things moving, you have to go private.

This time around (our 4th go) we managed to get our screening tests done for free on the NHS but everything else we've had to pay for.

What annoys me is, when I was single in my early thirties, every time I went to the docs to get the contraceptive pill they would make some comment about my biological clock - not much you can do about that when you're single!  But as soon as you need their help when things don't seem right, they're reluctant to do anything other than say "just have sex twice a week, enjoy it, it will happen".  Errr, how do they know?!!

I'd do what Molly says - pay the £100 and get a full check.  Then you know what you're dealing with.

Good luck with it all.

Polly X


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

My first test on the nhs after not conceiving was for thyroid function and it turned out I did have underactive thyroid.  Had to wait for that and anaemia to get sorted before referral but GP referred fine (at 37).  When at a prescription review GP asked general questions and said she would write a letter to get referred if we wanted to have treatment a second time, but that we would have to pay (first icsi was successful so now have a three yr old daughter).  When I phoned the clinic myself to find out waiting times, they are only taking nhs patients anyway as too busy, so self referred to a private clinic.  Well done on getting the blood test.


----------



## Antsy (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree with what others have said, go private. Went to GP in Jan when I was 39 and by the time I got an appointment for all the tests it was Sep and I was 40 and then IVF was the following March. Over a year after I initially went to GP just to see if anything was wrong. Not that long really but as time was ticking on I now wish I had gone private straight away. In the meantime, my AMH was dropping significantly. Well done on getting blood tests on NHS. Get your up to date smears and chlamydia NHS too. 40 is not too old but get your tests done quickly, to give you more time to plan treatments..._if_ you need them. Good luck


----------



## beck11 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Tinkerbell
That is just bad practice. I started the process at 40 and the clinic were very good though it was a private one so maybe... Keep going and insisting, time unfortunately is not on your side and these tests do take time.
Best of Luck 
Beck


----------

